# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Safari within my budget?

## Africa

Hello !
    I'd like to go to Africa to do a safari (4-14 days ideally), see an African metropolitan city for a day (airport landing will likely be in this package), and I'd like to see the Indian ocean. I have a decent salary, but i'm not loaded, so luxury trips are going to be out of my budget. Not including flight, I'm hoping to spend $100/day for a longer trip, or $200 if that is all I can afford for a shorter trip. And this does not include whatever I need to pay for local payment, souveniers, etc. So far, the overlanding option seems to apply best to me (particularly in Kenya and South Africa). Although travelling with 20 people is not ideal, pitching my own tent, cooking, and clean up sound like a nice adventure.
     What are some of my options? What has everyone's experience been?


Thanks! :-)

----------


## mikehussy

Kumuka also offer over landing trips and I would suggest Kenya/ Tanzania, for the game parks, camping, wild adventures. For me, this was the only way to see the real Africa.

----------


## riverrider

The best way to look for tour operators who can help plan things for your safari and that too in budget, is to search for such operators online.

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

I like to go for Safari. I have gone for safari in so many places in the world during my vacation time. According to me African safari is best and more enjoyable than all other places. My second choice for safari is India. It's Gir forest is really amazing place.

----------


## yasvi

I've done a trip to South Africa (about 2 weeks) and also a (much) longer overland trip from Cape Town to Nairobi [my blog is below]. From the sounds of it, you might be happy to do a South Africa trip that encompasses the East Coast (where you can do Kruger and a few other game parks, of which Addo is my personal favourite) and you can also see some cities too and there are a couple of beach stops.
our budget is approx £150pp for private safari - others i've spoken to have paid from £130-£150 but i just cant seem to get anywhere close to this........ we've been quoted from £250-£300pp!!??

----------


## clarkhopps

Take help of a travel agent or company, to plan for a safari holiday within your budget. Visit this site: http://www.atlanticviewcapetown.com/, for more information on safari and luxurious hotels in Cape Town.

----------


## davidsmith36

Kumuka additionally offer over landing excursions and I would recommend Kenya/Tanzania, for the diversion parks, outdoors, wild undertakings. For me, this was the best way to see the genuine Africa. 
I've done an outing to South Africa (around 2 weeks) furthermore a (much) longer overland excursion from Cape Town to Nairobi [my blog is below]. From the hints of it, you may be glad to do a South Africa trip that envelops the East Coast (where you can do Kruger and a couple of other diversion parks, of which Addo is my undisputed top choice) and you can likewise observe a few urban areas as well and there are a few shoreline stops

----------


## steffidsouza46

African Budget Safari: African budget safaris - See 385 traveler reviews, 85 candid photos, and great,Thanks African Budget safari I had fun in my first safari.

----------

